# A lot of saw for the money



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Good write up and it is likely a nice, small bandsaw.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

I have had this bandsaw for around 1 1/2 years now and haven't had any problems with it so far. I have used it for just about everything from cutting up antlers to make whistles to bandsaw boxes. What I have noticed is that when ordering different blades you will probably have to look a little harder since the length is not all that common, but they are available in different tooth combos and thicknesses. I got a couple different blades within a few weeks after getting it and for the life of me can't recall where. Old age catching up with me I guess !!!!!!!!!!
I also put tape backed weather stripping around the inside of all doors and openings to make it a LOT better on the dust pick-up with my dust collection set-up.


----------



## Drevo (Dec 23, 2015)

Is it me or does this review read like a cyber monday ad?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, (or maybe fortunate for me), I still hate Craftsman tools after all the years of breakage, returns, etc. My shop has been Craftsman free for a long, long time.

With that, this looks like a fairly decent benchtop saw. Looking it up on Amazon, (it sells for $190 there with free shipping), I found 35 reviews, with 7 of them being one star. To me, that is a 20% failure rate, way too high.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Mel52, several places on the web sell bandsaw blades by the inch, and you can order whatever length blade you want. One is right here:
http://www.rockingchairuniversity.com/store/c2/Band_Saw_Blades.html


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have the Rikon version of this saw and like it. One has to realize what it is ….a 1/3 hp bandsaw. It is good for fairly thin wood and I would not resaw on it. I have a 16" bandsaw for resaw and most everything. My 10" Rikon is set up with a Carter Stabilizer. I use it like a larger scroll saw.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

> Is it me or does this review read like a cyber monday ad?
> 
> - Drevo


Another 1 post user review… probably spam, unfortunately. I wouldn't buy craftsman anything these days.


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Thanks, jimintx. Will look this up as I am needing a couple more different blades.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> I have the Rikon version of this saw and like it. One has to realize what it is ….a 1/3 hp bandsaw. It is good for fairly thin wood and I would not resaw on it. I have a 16" bandsaw for resaw and most everything. My 10" Rikon is set up with a Carter Stabilizer. I use it like a larger scroll saw.
> 
> - Redoak49


I have the Rikon 10" also and really only thing I dislike is the bearing guide adjustment! I have a 17" General so the 10" has a 1/4" blade for small work and tight curves. How does the Carter Stabilizer work, worth the investment?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

The Carter Stabilizer works pretty well and I am happy with it. I do a lot of scroll saw work and toys so the small bandsaw is a nice compliment. I picked up the Carter Stabilizer used and was in good shape. A new on is about $80 and worth it if you need to cut tight curves.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's my review of this saw and it aint spam. For all you cman haters this happens to be a very good tool. It resaws hardwoods very well. Of course its size limited.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I am just amazed at how cynical some members are when a new member chooses a tool review as his first post. My observation has been that membership tenure is unrelated to the credibility of an individual's opinions. In this case, I find no evidence whatsoever that the original post was spam and some evidence to the contrary. I am happy to see that a second person has confirmed the opinion of a previous poster of the usefulness of this little saw.


----------



## Lunchmeat79 (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm kind of surprised by the backlash that my review got. I'm definitely not a spammer. I've been working at the full time b a bunch since I posted this so I haven't had much of a chance to respond. I realize that craftsman power tools aren't what they in the post WW2 era and are mostly regarded as homeowners, at best, tools these days. And I do agree with alot of the negative talk regarding them being "jobsite ready", however this saw is pretty solid and is identical to the rikon. The only difference I can find is the door latches on the newer blue model, but they are identical to the older green rikon. I have no reason to belive that they dont come off the same line. Thanks to the advice on a good blade source I'll look into them. I should have a timberwolf waiting on me in the mailbox when I get home, along with a woodpecker 641! Also, I ran over to menards last night to see if they had 70 1/2" blades. They didn't have any but they have the rikon model in for Christmas @ $199.99 so if you feel like paying more for the same tool there's your chance.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Lunchmeat go ahead and get some replacemt guide bearings. My oem's were shielded not sealed and started failing fairly quickly. I ordered 12 sealed brgs and glad I did - a couple of the sealed ones failed. I did order the cheapest I could find, better quality would have lasted longer. Thats the only problem Ive had. With good blades the saw will cut anything and not bog.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a Rikon/Craftsman 14 inch band saw that I use strictly for curves in addition to a Laguna I use for resaw. I used to use the Craftsman for resaw and it worked about as well as the Laguna, considering it has half the horsepower and will only reswaw 8 inches tall. My one major complaint with it has already been mentioned. The blade guide bearings fail all too frequently. I buy the bearings in tubes of 10 and they are relatively cheap because they are the same as what popular skate boards use.


----------



## pb33 (Nov 28, 2017)

Great review. I actually own this saw, and haven't used it much. Bought it to do some resawing, and probably due to my lack of knowledge on bandsawing, I wasn't too impressed, initially. I think I just need to put some time in the tool and practice with it more. Thanks for posting your review, Lunchmeat!

OSU55, did you purchase OEM bearings as replacement, or did you get outside of Craftsman? The bearing set that came with was something I wasn't too impressed with either on this saw.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Never buy standard size bearings from an oem. The bearing no. Is stamped on the side. I think I ordered them on amazon. Get double sealed, not shielded.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Been happy with mine so far too. For blades I just searched Amazon for 70 1/2" blades and found a few pretty easy. PowerTec is the brand. Good price and seem to last a while and two days with Prime.


----------



## Buck_Thorne (Jun 20, 2015)

Yup… mine has worked out well for my light-weight needs for about three years now. I too have noticed that it is just a rebranded Rikon. Identical in all ways to the Rikon that was on the shelves the day I bought the Craftsman. Yes, of course it is a toy bandsaw, but it is a pretty good quality toy.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Just today I switched out some of the guide bearing but other than that it's getting the job done for me but being a model builder I don't need a heavy duty big $$$ band saw in my ity bity shop. LOL


----------



## OldDon (Feb 18, 2018)

Most all of the 9' or 10" band saws these days are made in China in the same plant, IMHO. I own this saw too and am quite pleased with it. If anti-Craftsman then buy the Rikon, get less options for more money, and be happy. I doubt any small saw is made for industrial use and so yes a 14", 20" or what ever band saw is most likely better, but then again a M-B/BMW is better than a Hyundai Accent too, except when you've got to dig into your wallet and pay for it.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Would you guys that have this saw say I should sell off my ca. 30 year-old Craftsman 12-inch bandsaw, and get this one instead? 
Is this one a better or more versatile band saw?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Need more info on your old saw. If it has good guides, steel construction of the guide holders, cast iron top, probably not. Have you tuned it per Alex Snodgrass' instruction?


----------



## Wilson_woodworking (Apr 23, 2018)

I have this band saw. It does have limitations such as the resaw capacity. But it has done everything from resawing hickory to circle cutting out of 2X material. It seems to all depend on the blade. I've purchased several craftsman 3-blade sets. Then finally started getting aftermarket blades. Olsen and Lennox make blades that fit this model. Both brands work well from my experience. I haven't had issues with the bearings going out. But I do have a bear of a time adjusting them when swapping blades. I can pretty much count on spending an hour getting them close enough. I know what all the adjustments do, and what to do… that's not the problem. It's the small amount of movement after getting them in place, then tightening them down. It's maddening. 
So with that, does anyone know of aftermarket bearing assemblies that take the place of the stock one on this model? I'd like to try something different on both the top and especially the bottom. I've read from other's posts that single bearings can be purchased. But I'd like a whole new assembly. Can bearing blocks be used instead?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

My bottom bearing went out and killed the blade so not wanting to wait 3 weeks for a set of china's bearing got some of those Cool Blocks and changed out some of the top bearing that came on the saw and put them on the bottom then put the blocks where I could keep an eye on them and see how they worked, and they do the job but will be getting some better bearings down the road.
As I said earlier I just build models so not being very hard on the tool and it's just the right size for my shop.


----------

